# New DFWAPC web page on Facebook



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

All right guys, this page is actually done! I just need to add some information and hopefully today I can start sharing it.
I don't have pictures from our meetings to add, but I'm thinking to add a Album with our tanks, so anyone that wants to have their tank pic in it can send me a picture. Also I may be able to pull some pictures that a member posted on APC, but I still need your permission.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Jezz, does anyone know how to change the tittle of a thread? I meant to say "new DFWAPC Facebook page" and also for some reason I typed "we" instead of "web"


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

grab my photos. does it have to be photos of members tanks, or any planted aquarium photos? all I see on facebook is the old page.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Members tanks Joey or any other event that we did, remember we need permission top post any pictures. By the way, I still don't know how to change the topic tittle.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Title changed--if I remember correctly, this has to be done by a moderator. It pays to have friends in high places, LOL.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Gracias Michael!


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Guys!!! Got the DFWAPC facebook page up. Please review and like it!

Dallas-Ft. Worth Aquatic Plant Club

Also remember to send pics so I can add it to the club Album.

https://www.facebook.com/DFWaquaticplantclub?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Alex!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

In the best traditions of facebook I went over the list of friends that facebook stuck in front of my face and invited every single person that I thought would like to "like" the new DFWAPC page to like the page. Lots of liking should be going on. 

But I still don't like "Spam".


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Michael said:


> Title changed--if I remember correctly, this has to be done by a moderator. It pays to have friends in high places, LOL.


Unless you're in Colorado and Washington, then it pays to have high friends in places.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

niko said:


> In the best traditions of facebook I went over the list of friends that facebook stuck in front of my face and invited every single person that I thought would like to "like" the new DFWAPC page to like the page. Lots of liking should be going on.
> 
> But I still don't like "Spam".


thats the way to do it!!! ... well the easier, right?


----------

